# Custom Instrument Panel service



## adric22 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am now offering my services to construct custom instrument panels for your EV. I have constructed a website (or the beginnings of a website) showing some example photos and a price breakdown. Look here:

http://galaxy22.dyndns.org/panels/

You can either send me your panel or I can source one myself that will fit your car. All you will have to do is route the wires out into the vehicle to the various things they need to connect to (such as your batteries)


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I checked out your site and you do a great job on your gauge conversions. I can tell you have put a lot of care into the design. Once I get to do a car conversion you'll be the one to call. Hope it goes very well for you. Norm


----------

